# Sunscreen/Fly spray??



## SLucey (Mar 1, 2012)

70 views but no replies of ideas? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I think people are confused by the question...so are you asking whether sunscreen on the face and flyspray on the body would be a good option? 

Personally I have a mare with a "bald face", and I've found that during the sunny summer months, the best thing I can do is to use a fly mask on her face, fly spray on her body, and I use baby sunblock, spf 50, on her nose, applying it every day. Keeps her little pink nose from burning! ;-)

And if you're worried about the white on the rest of her, you might want to consider a fly sheet as well.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a good resource for fly sheets... Fly Sheets Overview ( Blankets & Sheets : Horse Tack & Supplie


----------



## SLucey (Mar 1, 2012)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I think people are confused by the question...so are you asking whether sunscreen on the face and flyspray on the body would be a good option?
> 
> Personally I have a mare with a "bald face", and I've found that during the sunny summer months, the best thing I can do is to use a fly mask on her face, fly spray on her body, and I use baby sunblock, spf 50, on her nose, applying it every day. Keeps her little pink nose from burning! ;-)
> 
> And if you're worried about the white on the rest of her, you might want to consider a fly sheet as well.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SLucey (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for responding. I didn't see the confusion but I apologize if that's the case. Yes, she's white .... Everywhere, so protecting her from the sun & flies is where I was looking for advise on best practices I suppose. So "human" grade sunscreen will work? Great..I can do that...the fly sheet I'm unsure if sunscreen needs to be applied whole body or if that protects from sun too. I do have the fly mask ready. Nothing out there that covers both sun protection & flies I guess. 

Thanks for taking the time to respond 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

My performance mare is a maximum expression Tobiano-Overo and all we've ever needed during the summer was a full-face fly mask and some of the aerosol sunscreen in SPF 30+ (we spray the sunscreen into a cupped hand and rub it into her nose since she doesn't like the sound of the spray). Regular sunscreen also works, but the aerosol is easier to rub in.

We've never had a fly sheet on her and she's been fine (though flies are only an issue around here if you're on a lake or if your horse gets Sweet Itch), no need to worry about getting sunburns on her body since the hair will usually do a good enough job at protecting the skin, but if the sun gets really intense where you are it wouldn't hurt to lightly spray the aerosol sunscreen on your mare's body.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Also, and this is something I am dealing with now with my Grade Paint is to be aware of photo-sensitivity if horse is pastured. Kola this year, and I've had him since 2000 (?) at least, and no problems ever, but he got orange nose and cheeks, and a strange hair coat, almost like the sand at beach when waves come up and leave ripples in it. Really brittle too.

Took him to vet, and first thing he said was photo-sensitivity, and the color and coat was liver damage. He is better, but will have to be more or less on dry lot now, and best if out of sun, only out at night, and grain and hay, as don't know what he got into.

He also this year seemed to sunburn worse than ever before, around eyes too, which vet said can be a warning that horse is having problems with something they are grazing on and the sunlight.


----------



## SLucey (Mar 1, 2012)

Excellent...thanks everyone! I don't want her having a brown scabby face from lack if protection like her previous owners allowed to happen  being that she is turned out from 8-3 each day it might not be as bad as I'm thinking. Again, thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Honestly I disagree. Sunscreen we use may not work for your horse. I've tried different sunscreens and nothing has worked for my mare. She still sun bleaches alot. This is what I'm going to try this year, can't tell you if it works or not but I hope it will. Quic Screen Coat Sunscreen Spray - Statelinetack.com


----------



## Alekazam (Feb 12, 2012)

Something I have found that works well for my Paints, is Desitin. Yep, diaper rash oinment! Even better , and cheaper, is the generic desitin you get at the dollar store. The zinc in it protects from sunburn, while healing any skin issues already present. And it sticks and lasts wayyyyyy longer than any sunscreen I have tried. Last summer was my first summer trying it, and I might never go back to regular sunscreen. I only need to use it for noses/faces, but I have a friend with a Cremello mare who has used it on other parts of her body.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey great idea!! That stuff is also great for softening up rain rot scabs to remove them...what can't that salve do?! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alekazam (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a miracle cream! lol  Seriously though, after a friend suggested it, I started using it and advised my riding buddy to use it on her paint's nose (who had a serious case of sunburn), and by the end of the weekend her nose was almost healed. It's some good stuff!

I also wanted to add that there is a fly spray that I get, called Gordon's Horse and Pony Spray. It is oil based and contains sunscreens as well. I use it on one of my paints that has a thinner coat. I like the benefit of fly spray and sunscreen in one product. Warning, it is pretty oily.


----------



## SLucey (Mar 1, 2012)

I love the Desitin idea! I had no idea it could protect against sun? And the fly spray/sunscreen combo is what I was hoping would come up. Great ideas & advise...sooo apreciate!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

